# Take the sting out of small Catfish fins



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

.Does anyone have any remedies to ease the pain from being stuck by Catfish spines ? 

Even while not targeting them I always manage to find the sharp end of every small Catfish in the Lake while trying to release them ..


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

Rub the area that got stung with the slime on the belly of the catfish

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Just pee on it.......im just messing by the way this only works with jelly fish..but then agian never tried it..something about peeling on my hand while it's gushing blood seems a bit off. Lol... may have to try what you said tho kappos! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

kapposgd said:


> Rub the area that got stung with the slime on the belly of the catfish
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


yep works like a charm


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

A small flock of Grey Goose martini's works pretty well. !%


----------



## no_luck_again (Mar 25, 2010)

You shouldn't have to get stung very often.


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

A tampon


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

I always grab them under the fins to remove the hook. When the hook is out I grab them by the lip and release them like a bass. I do get bit but, I never get stuck. Their bite is not very painful.


----------

